# This is Puzzel Jr



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

He's gorgeous!!

Wow that is a huge tail pom!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

He looks lovely, sooo shiny. In very stark contrast to mine this morning, I filled his clam shell swimming pool and now I have one happy but very wet poodle :rofl:


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Very,very pretty.


----------



## Puzzel Jr (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes it was too big then. It is much smaller now after I cutted (spelling?) it.


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

*He is a*

doll!

It is difficult to get a good picture of a black poodle....but....you did!


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

I LOVE the tail!!! Never seen one that big before, but its adorable!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Sure is an adorable tail pom on a handsome boy. He's soo cute!


----------



## Puzzel Jr (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank You all very much!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy!!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

If you have more pics of him please post. I have two Standard black male's and I love to see the different clips on black Poodle's ecspecially one as handsome as yours. He's just a doll!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Aww he is gorgeous! Is there a Puzzel Sr?


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

He is handsome! The tail did make me giggle a bit I will admit, but it looks good! I am just not used to seeing a pom that big...I think it makes him stand out more!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Look at the pom on that tail, thats awsome  Such a pretty baby.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

There is an undocked tail for you.
It has been banned in Sweden since 1989.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Aww He is a gorgeous boy! Very black!!


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

spoofan said:


> There is an undocked tail for you.
> It has been banned in Sweden since 1989.


Interesting...I didn't know that.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

spoofan said:


> There is an undocked tail for you.
> It has been banned in Sweden since 1989.


I didn't even realize that until you said it. lol 
His looks very pretty!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> I didn't even realize that until you said it. lol
> His looks very pretty!


See now whats the big deal about leaving them natural if you could not even tell? :smirk:


----------



## Puzzel Jr (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is another picture of him taken when we visited a Dog Show 2007. He came second in his class for young males 15-24 months old. 

The picture is a little bit unsharp.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

He is absolutely stunning.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

WOW...very nice...the picture does not appear blurry. Nice picture and GREAT dog!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> See now whats the big deal about leaving them natural if you could not even tell? :smirk:


I don't have a problem with natural tails I just prefer a good docked tail. Eli's tail was not at all like that. I wish I had a picture of him standing up so you could really see what I meant. Even the hair was thin. His littermate brother had a beautiful un-docked tail. Nice and full...looked like a feather duster at the same age. Eli's was curled a good amount and thin hair. 

The thing I never got was Eli always had a thick coat and the groomer's would comment how great his coat was. His tail was nothing like his coat. Still today his hair growth on his tail doesn't compare to his coat. 

If the US says no to tail docking eventually Im not going to be upset. Its just a preference I have. lol


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> I don't have a problem with natural tails I just prefer a good docked tail. Eli's tail was not at all like that. I wish I had a picture of him standing up so you could really see what I meant. Even the hair was thin. His littermate brother had a beautiful un-docked tail. Nice and full...looked like a feather duster at the same age. Eli's was curled a good amount and thin hair.
> 
> The thing I never got was Eli always had a thick coat and the groomer's would comment how great his coat was. His tail was nothing like his coat. Still today his hair growth on his tail doesn't compare to his coat.
> 
> If the US says no to tail docking eventually Im not going to be upset. Its just a preference I have. lol


I bet his tail looked like an afghan hound puppy's tail...Sophie's tail makes me laugh because I didn't cut the hair off or anything and it has this really short hair on it. Obviously his tail wasn't as long...and not curled into a huge loop at the end like hers, but I get the idea in my mind! 

Here is a picture of her with her tail semi-erect...she is getting ready to take off running but the tail hasn't come all the way up like when she is REALLY interested in CHASING a squirrel.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

IPP said:


> I bet his tail looked like an afghan hound puppy's tail...Sophie's tail makes me laugh because I didn't cut the hair off or anything and it has this really short hair on it. Obviously his tail wasn't as long...and not curled into a huge loop at the end like hers, but I get the idea in my mind!
> 
> Here is a picture of her with her tail semi-erect...she is getting ready to take off running but the tail hasn't come all the way up like when she is REALLY interested in CHASING a squirrel.


She's really cute. Your right Eli's wasn't that curled but you get the picture.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 17, 2009)

He is gorgeous for sure. What is your secret to such a pretty shiney coat?


----------



## Puzzel Jr (Jan 30, 2009)

Sasha said:


> He is gorgeous for sure. What is your secret to such a pretty shiney coat?


I´m not sure I do anything special, but I have always used a shampoo and a balm (balsam?) with jojoba in it.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 17, 2009)

I will have to check out that one..so far using the puppy shampoo.
How long does it take to brush all that hair? Is he really good for it or does he fuss about brushings?


----------



## Puzzel Jr (Jan 30, 2009)

Today I have him in a much shorter hair-cut. But when I was showing him I brushed him every second day and it took me nearly one hour. And I gave him a bath every week.

Today when I don´t have to brush him so often he thinks it is unnecessary to go through it. But when I did it every second day he didn´t complain.

So I think that they adjust to what You put them through. 

If You do it often it´s not hard, but when You do it more seldom they will complain.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he looks like velvet! beautiful!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL.. Pamela, that is exactly what I was going to write but decided to read everyone else's replies before I replied. He looks like he is black velvet. Beautiful boy!!


----------



## Puzzel Jr (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank You very much


----------

